# Run Free Tsar...



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Tsar was my Rottweiler who had lived with my sister for the last few years due to her serious depression..

It's so hard for me to write this.. My sister came down this morning to find Tsar had died peacefully in his sleep, we had an autopsy and the cause of death is undetermined could have been bloat could have been his heart. he was perfectly fit before this, and showed no signs at all of illness.

It has utterly broken mine and my sister heart. Tsar was only 9, and the first Rottweiler I have ever had from a puppy, he was a complete clown of a dog, never a dull moment, and so smart, so funny so well behaved, he help my sister through her darkest times..

Run Free my TsarTsar.. Will miss your grumbly self so much and hearing your yodel... Go find Sheikh and play love you xx


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

So sorry to hear that you have lost Tsar and in such a shocking and sudden way too, my heart goes out to you.

Run forever free in sunshine at Rainbow Bridge Tsar.


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

:sad:
I am really sorry, what a horrible shock for you all, especially as he was so young and well.
Thinking of you all x
Run forever free at the bridge Tsar


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. What a awful shock for you both.
I had this once Happen to one of our cats and not knowing why was Agony.

Tsar is now at Rainbow Bridge running free and will be there for you again one Day.

R.I.P Tsar xx


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Im so sorry hun 

Run free Tsar
xxxx


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

What a shame, so sorry for you and your sister.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

So sorry for your loss, how sad. He was obviously a wonderful friend to you both. RIP Tsar.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Sorry for your loss xx


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

So sorry to read this. Run free Tsar


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

So very sad...thinking of you all hun.
R.I.P. Dearest Tsar. x


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

so sorry for your loss  RIP Tsar.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Thank you everyone


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

thinking of you and family at this sad time, Tsar R.I.P, you will be greatly missed by all your friends and family. big hugs x


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

So sorry to hear this. RIP Tsar.


----------



## Silver Jill (Mar 22, 2011)

I am so very sorry and Tsar meant the world to you and your sister, and I know how much our animals can help us through the bad times. Run free Tsar and he is waiting for you at the Rainbow Bridge xxx


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Sorry for your loss.x


----------

